# 45 long colt



## oldmarine (Aug 24, 2010)

put my 2 cents worth in on the judge...got two...as for as self defence, no problem...
or with carry...for ammo, stay away from the cowboy stuff...go with jacketed hollow points.
the powder in the lead 250 grain makes a real mess to clean out in the pistols, not so bad in
the rifle


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK.
But then, why buy a Judge?
If you're going to use .45 "Long" Colt ammunition, why not start with a .45 "Long" Colt pistol in the first place? Or a .45 ACP, since the ballistics are just about the same?
Why put up with that loooong cylinder and extra mass? All that extra-long cylinder does is make the gun less accurate with .45 bullets.


----------



## timbo813 (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree. I'd much rather have a 45 long colt pistol than the judge. Partly because of the round and partly because I'd rather have a Ruger or Smith.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

If you want to shoot .410 loads, I highly recommend the Bond Arms derringers. If you want to shoot 445 Colt, consider a Ruger Vaquero. Mine is super and a great shooter. I see no problem with lead rounds. If you handload you are going to most likely be using those anyway. It's just a matter of cleaning the gun after shooting it. Some people do not seem to like doing that these days, but its all a part of shooting. I carefully examined the Judge and personally have no use for them.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Ahh.Yes.If you want to shoot the .45 L.C. don't buy a Judge.I bought the Judge for one reason.
Its uniqueness to shoot .410 shotgun shells.That in itself makes the Judge a breed of
its own.Federal made a couple of rounds strictly for the Judge.One(my favorite) is
the Federal Handgun .410 -000 Buck shot..(4) 000 buckshot that holds a great pattern out to about 18 yards.It's like getting 4 shots in one.Then there is the #4 Remington long range for snakes and such.
Awesome.
I already have a Beretta Stampede that I shoot the .45 Colt in.I love that gun too.There are many,many firearms better for the .45 L.C. than the Judge,but only one pistol that shoots a .410 shell as accurate as the Judge.My opinion.


----------

